# Best UGL/Brand (Too much choice)



## GenuineTomato (May 19, 2018)

Hello All,

Looking at my first cycle (Test E 300 500mg PW for 12 weeks with 100mg Anavar for the last 4 weeks of it, Adex .25/.5 EOD, with a PCT at the end)

Just wondering which are the best brands to go for as there are so many out there.

I’ve heard Dimension and Dunning labs are good, Sis Labs not so good. Based on labs results from uglnewsletter.com

What brands would you recommend and wheres the best place to get it?


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 19, 2018)

Lickmyballs is the UGL I prefer, top notch service and very fair pricing options....Give them a try!


----------



## GenuineTomato (May 19, 2018)

Lickmyballs...  sounds legit


----------



## stonetag (May 19, 2018)

Using test E 300, @ 500mg/wk? Go the distance and make it 600mg/wk. Less measuring!


----------



## dk8594 (May 19, 2018)

Eatzass is good too, but is twice as pricey as lickmyballs.


----------



## Chillinlow (May 19, 2018)

Not many places are going to have 300mg/ml test if for some reason your stuck on that go with who you know who has that ratio /concentration etc

There’s a million brands good luck if it had a shit review or labs dont risk it

oncd you find some enjoy the ride


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 19, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Eatzass is good too, but is twice as pricey as lickmyballs.



I heard that more people are willing to lick balls for a discount compared to eating ass for a discount.  So you aren't comparing apples to apples in terms of pricing with those particular UGLs.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 19, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Eatzass is good too, but is twice as pricey as lickmyballs.



U must not know they have a groupon offer currently.....


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 19, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I heard that more people are willing to lick balls for a discount compared to eating ass for a discount.  So you aren't comparing apples to apples in terms of pricing with those particular UGLs.



Apparently you don't realize how many ass eaters we have around here


----------



## BRICKS (May 19, 2018)

Did somebody say eating ass?  This just turned into a 10 page thread.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 19, 2018)

Tillacle labs is the best ugl i have ever used..the sust 875 and LNE 1000 is the strongest


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 19, 2018)

GenuineTomato said:


> Lickmyballs...  sounds legit


its genuine ..legit is from 2016


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 19, 2018)

legittomato


----------



## John Ziegler (May 19, 2018)

GenuineTomato said:


> What brands would you recommend and wheres the best place to get it?



Ban hammer please .......


----------



## Viduus (May 19, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Eatzass is good too, but is twice as pricey as lickmyballs.



Its also tough on your kidneys if it’s sourced from somewhere in the tropics. I recommend a pre-cycle tapeworm panel.


----------



## Jaydub (May 19, 2018)

Seems like we've been thru this a hundred times. Just find the biggest dude at the gym and ask him.


----------



## Viduus (May 19, 2018)

Jaydub said:


> Seems like we've been thru this a hundred times. Just find the biggest dude at the gym and ask him.



If he eatzass? Might be a long day... (or night)


----------



## Dbolitarian (May 23, 2018)

I love.ass myself 

Listen bro your not gonna find a "best brand " this isn't  a.source board
No one is gonna tell you any.names or anything else
Gear is illegal 
We are all just here to inform one another and give advice.as friends 

May wanna try a.different board


----------



## Maijah (May 23, 2018)

There are so many ugls, just find someone you trust and give it a go. If you order off a source board chances are good you will bunk/underdosed. If your not confident in your source then wait until you find one that you trust


----------



## rocco-x (May 25, 2018)

Swoletaint, angrynipps and turdtunnel labs are among my favorites


----------



## bplebo75 (May 28, 2018)

Just PM Me with your credit card info. And I'll send you my contact info. Don't worry I'm legit. Looking forward to you hearing from you !


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 28, 2018)

bplebo75 said:


> Just PM Me with your credit card info. And I'll send you my contact info. Don't worry I'm legit. Looking forward to you hearing from you !


legit is no good anymore..Everyone is looking for genuine


----------

